# My dad's new puppy



## SheepGirl (Jul 29, 2016)

I picked him up from the airport this afternoon while my dad was at work. He's a caucasian shepherd and he's so sweet. Our dogs are scared of him, I don't think they know he is a puppy, lol. His health papers from 7/21 say he is 43.6 lbs at 14 weeks. He's gonna be huge!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 29, 2016)

I've never seen one of those but that one is beautiful.  Are the feet as bug as they look in the picture?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 29, 2016)

Can I say...

*IT IS ABOUT TIME!*


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 29, 2016)

X2!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Jul 29, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## Shorty (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG just look at that face!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 29, 2016)

Very  nice! Very handsome!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 29, 2016)

Good looking puppy and a big big boy. My two females are 1/4 Ovcharka and I am told that that is the same as a Caucasian Shepherd; not a common breed for sure.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice looking pup


----------



## Baymule (Jul 30, 2016)

Love that face!!  He is so adorable, we want more information!! What is his name?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 30, 2016)

Love the "you want me to do WHAT?" look he seems to have there.   He's a neat looking guy -- when he grows to his feet I bet he'll be huge (but huggable!)


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks guys! So far he is settling in well, the other dogs are getting used to him. He pants all the time, even in the a/c haha. He came from Rockhill Caucasians and they gave him the name Arabest, but that is definitely going to be changed. To what, I'm not sure. My dad can't make his mind up, lol...so I just keep calling him puppy.

This was him outside yesterday


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 31, 2016)

He is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Baymule (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the picture! Even though we have LGD's, we always want pictures of more!!


----------



## TAH (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 31, 2016)

He's going to be HUGE.

Congratulations. Good luck teaching him!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 1, 2016)

HUGE is an understatement. I have seen some pictures of BIG adult Ovcharkas and he looks like he is going to be one of them. Gorgeous dog.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 1, 2016)

Cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 4, 2016)

Well we have a name! "Kodiak" or Kodi for short. It seems to fit him. We have Grizzly who is a cockapoo and now we have Kodiak, a caucasian shepherd. Lol fits, too--Kodiak bears are 2-3x the size of Grizzly bears and so far Kodi is like 3x the size of Grizzly and will just get bigger haha.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 11, 2016)

Well the little fella went to the vet on Monday and he weighs 53 lbs. He turns 4 months old today (he was born April 11).


----------



## TAH (Aug 11, 2016)

He is going to be a big boy


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 11, 2016)

Good weight! 

D and Badger weighed the same at that age so he is doing well... although I think he will be bigger simply from the breed! 
Good job, not too heavy too fast - will ruin his bones.

But where are the update pics?
Really Sheepgirl- you know better!


----------



## TAH (Oct 17, 2016)

How's he doing @SheepGirl


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 3, 2016)

On Thanksgiving

Here he is next to our English Bulldog puppy. As you can see, Kodi has destroyed the sofa, lol.





 And then me and Kodi


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 3, 2016)

I think he weighs over 100 lbs now. I will have to ask my dad what he weighed at his last vet appt.

My dad also takes him to the PetsMart obedience classes once a week. He's an okay dog, he is just food aggressive. He growls and tries to bite you when you take a bone away or get near his food. He has a short attention span, too. So many things are sooo interesting to him.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2016)

He is darling. 

LGD or house dog?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 3, 2016)

House dog, but he is outside for most of the day (he gets too hot inside). He isn't allowed with the sheep without supervision because he chases them, however he stops when he is corrected. He does like to lay under the tree outside the fence and watch them, though. He doesn't chase them outside the fence, just when he's on the same side.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 3, 2016)

Big boy and very handsome.  I had a lot of work to do with my last puppy due to chasing and mouthing everything but the one thing she could care less about is anyone bothering her food. My male, Francis, never chased a flea, but don't let another animal mess with his food. They are all different.


----------



## TAH (Dec 3, 2016)

He is GORGEOUS

What a biggy he has become


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2016)

He is such a handsome dog!


----------

